# grachulienta



## yarhiel

Buongiorno,

mi trovo a tradurre un nomignolo,
ovvero una ragazza di nome Grachi, viene chiamata dalle sue "nemiche" Grachuchulienta...
immagino che il soprannome derivi da Grachi + chulienta. Solo che trattandosi di slang sudamericano non riesco a venirne a capo.

Qualcuno sa che significa?
Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Creo que la palabra es chuchulienta.


----------



## yarhiel

Ciao, Infinite Sadness!
Ho provato a cercare anche chuchulienta, senza alcun risultato su google,
mentre chulienta mi appare in diverse frasi e come nick, immagino che c'entri qualcosa con "chula" ma non riesco ad andare oltre...


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, lo dicevo perché nel mio paese chuchuliare significa spettegolare, però non sempre queste parole onomatopeiche corrispondono.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un "chucho" (visto che la sillaba "chu" è ripetuta due volte in "gra*chuch*ulienta") è un cane, l'equivalente di "botolo" o "bastardino" in italiano.
Cioè, la Grachi è, evidentemente, considerata una "stronza": Grachistronza o Grachirognosa potrebbero rendere l'idea.


----------



## Estopa

Qui ho trovato "chuliento" come sinonimo di "zafio" usato nel Cile.


----------



## yarhiel

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

@Estopa, quindi chuliento significa, grezzo, tamarro, greve, ecc?!

Il problema è che tutte le vostre soluzioni sono plausibili dato che il contesto è poco definito...


----------



## Estopa

yarhiel said:


> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!
> 
> @Estopa, quindi chuliento significa, grezzo, tamarro, greve, ecc?!


 
Zafio

Il mio livelo di italiano non è ancora molto alto, penso che sia proprio così.


----------



## Neuromante

También podría derivar de "chuchurrío" que es una forma (Creo que es coloquial, y andaluza o mejicana, pero está muy extendida) para decir "scarso/squalido" referido al ánimo de una persona.


En todo caso: Hace falta mucho contexto. Lugar donde se usa, tipo de insulto que intenta ser, contexto en que se uso la primera vez en la traducción...


----------



## yarhiel

Neuromante said:


> También podría derivar de "chuchurrío" que es una forma (Creo que es coloquial, y andaluza o mejicana, pero está muy extendida) para decir "scarso/squalido" referido al ánimo de una persona.
> 
> 
> En todo caso: Hace falta mucho contexto. Lugar donde se usa, tipo de insulto que intenta ser, contexto en que se uso la primera vez en la traducción...



Purtroppo è il primo episodio che faccio di una serie già iniziata... quindi mi mancano molti riferimenti. 
Ad ogni modo si tratta di una studentessa che parla di una ragazza che piace al fidanzato di una sua amica.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces todas las opciones de interpretación, incluida la mía, serian válidas.
¿Ya la han llamado de esa manera? Porque si es así deberías atenerte al traductor original.


----------



## 0scar

Si la novela es Grachi (de Miami) la palabra es_ grachulienta_ y así debería ser el título de este hilo.
No se que quiere decir _grachulienta,_ quizás a la palabra inventaron en la novela.


----------



## yarhiel

Ancora non c'è il glossario... c*o*m*un*q*ue* la scelta finale spetta all'adattatore, al quale darò tutte le possibili connotazioni della parola che mi avete proposto.
 Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto!


----------

